# Jumpers bump?



## SonnyWimps

also what causes jumper bump? Is it actually from jumping or is it just a plain old conformational defect from birth like most?


----------



## JustDressageIt

SonnyWimps said:


> I'm fairly good with conformation, but still haven't problems pick out a "jumpers bump" (I think that's the right name for it)
> I was looking at pictures of Sonny and kinda thought maybe he had one...but it might just be the way he was standing or just me in general haha
> 
> In some of his pictures it seems like he does, but others it doesn't


Since a Hunter's Bump (or Jumper's Bump) is in the hidquarter, the stance of the horse can make it "appear" and "disappear" - i.e. if the horse is standing unevenly, and not square, it can make conformation faults stand out more, and make some things appear there but they're not. 
Can you take a picture from the rear, and see if his hips are uneven?
Personally I don't see a hunter's bump on your horse, but that's just me - and I haven't dealt with horses with hunter's bumps, so I might be completely out to lunch.


----------



## Sara

Your horse doesn't have one. Its not what you would call a conformation fault really, as a horse isn't born with one: hunters bump or jumpers bump is injury related.

http://www.thehorse.com/viewarticle.aspx?ID=646


----------



## SonnyWimps

here are some butt pictures to see


----------



## tim

No bump. It's much more obvious than that. If you saw one in person you'd recognize it immediately.

It's the result of ligament damage.


----------



## PoptartShop

Nope, he doesn't have a bump.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Sara said:


> Your horse doesn't have one. Its not what you would call a conformation fault really, as a horse isn't born with one: hunters bump or jumpers bump is injury related.
> 
> http://www.thehorse.com/viewarticle.aspx?ID=646


I'm sorry if I gave the impression it was a conformation defect, I know it's caused by ligament damage.. I was just saying that certain "poses" exaggerate faults.


----------



## Sara

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm sorry if I gave the impression it was a conformation defect, I know it's caused by ligament damage.. I was just saying that certain "poses" exaggerate faults.


Hehe, I totally understand, just wanted to make sure everyone was on the same page since this thread was in critique instead of health 

:wink:


----------



## MysticRealm

hunter bumps are not always that obvious. My horse has one but it's very slight. but I have a friend who's horse has a very pronounced hunter bump


----------



## G and K's Mom

here's a picture of a pronounced hunters bump.

And no Sonny doesn't have anything other than a nice butt! :lol: 

http://www.jwequine.com/insights.html


----------



## SonnyWimps

oooh ok...thanks all. Yeah I just thought I'd ask...is jumpers bump mainly caused by jumping? Or can it really happen to any type of horse (meaning even to a dressage horse or reining)?


----------



## love-a-hero

" _A hunters bump is caused by strain to the ligamentous attachments of the lumbar and sacral vertebrae. These ligaments are most often strained in horses that are used for jumping, so are most common in hunters and jumpers. 

The bump occurs from the healing process of the strain, caused by scar tissue that forms in the healing process. So, a hunter's bump does not necessarily mean that that horse is sore in the back area, only that they have previously experienced back strain. 

_ "

or 

www.thehorse.com/printarticle.aspx?ID=4649 

:wink:


----------



## SonnyWimps

oooooh ok that does make sense! Thanks!!


----------

